# New Bogner Pedals!



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm really interested in the new pedals that Bogner is releasing in November. Does anyone know if any Canadian shops are taking preorders?
[video=youtube;UacASksOtEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UacASksOtEk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

[video=youtube;mUQM1waMeKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUQM1waMeKQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

We just placed our order. Shoot us an e-mail [email protected] for updates...



seadonkey said:


> Hey guys, I'm really interested in the new pedals that Bogner is releasing in November. Does anyone know if any Canadian shops are taking preorders?


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

tapestrymusic said:


> We just placed our order. Shoot us an e-mail [email protected] for updates...


Cool! I was just on your website today. In fact, I emailed your page with the Wampler Pinnacle Deluxe to my wife, my sister and my Mom as a hint for my Birthday or Christmas present. Lol 

I'll email your store so I can get on the list! I'm thinking I want the Blue one.

Cheers


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I really love the red one!!! Is possible to play both sides separatly?


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

Cool pedals. I wonder if this was the reason Wampler changed the name of their 'Ecstacy' pedal to the 'Euphoria'.



Ti-Ron said:


> I really love the red one!!! Is possible to play both sides separatly?


In the first video (for the Ecstacy Blue), at about 2:30 he mentions you can pre-engage the solo channel to go straight from your clean sound to the solo channel. It doesn't sound like you can use it as an independant clean boost though, if that is what you were hoping for.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I have to admit I wasn't expecting to be interested in these and expected ultra high gain sounds (like the umber whatever.) The blue and red pedals, however, sounds surprisingly "transparent" with a wide range of dirt. Any idea how much these will run?

TG


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> I have to admit I wasn't expecting to be interested in these and expected ultra high gain sounds (like the umber whatever.) The blue and red pedals, however, sounds surprisingly "transparent" with a wide range of dirt. Any idea how much these will run?
> 
> TG


Agreed. I wasn't expecting much but those demo's sounded great! There is a shop in New York taking pre-orders for $299 and a $10 discount for TGP members. The rumor was $249 but that was just rumor. Perhaps Tapestry can weigh in here? Tapestry is in BC so that is where I'm going to get mine from.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

seadonkey said:


> Agreed. I wasn't expecting much but those demo's sounded great! There is a shop in New York taking pre-orders for $299 and a $10 discount for TGP members. The rumor was $249 but that was just rumor. Perhaps Tapestry can weigh in here? Tapestry is in BC so that is where I'm going to get mine from.


We're going to match USA pricing on these ($299.99 for the Ecstasy/$249.99 for the Uberschall). We have them up on our site now for pre-order.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh crap, here I thought that I was finally happy with my dirt section...dang GAS.

Those sound tasty.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

mojomusic in Oakville, ON will be carrying them too according to their site last week.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

sulphur said:


> Oh crap, here I thought that I was finally happy with my dirt section...dang GAS.
> 
> Those sound tasty.


lol....I hear ya man...now I'm gassing for one too...it never ends ;o)


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not alone in thinking these sound great! 

Dorian, isn't Tapestry in Langley? I'm lucky I live way up North or I'd be constantly in there buying stuff. I went to their site to check out the pedals and now I'm gassing for a Two Rock Studio Pro 35! Never ending Gas!


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

We're in White Rock, BC



seadonkey said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone in thinking these sound great!
> 
> Dorian, isn't Tapestry in Langley? I'm lucky I live way up North or I'd be constantly in there buying stuff. I went to their site to check out the pedals and now I'm gassing for a Two Rock Studio Pro 35! Never ending Gas!


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm about 1600 km's North of White Rock and my wife is really happy that I'm so far from your store! Lol


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...damn! damn! damn!

oh, well...the timing is right. i'm actually in the market for a new o/d pedal.

price point seems to be about $250 - so competes well with, say, wampler.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

seadonkey said:


> I'm about 1600 km's North of White Rock and my wife is really happy that I'm so far from your store! Lol


wow, you must be up in Fort Nelson or somewhere way up there...btw - looks like Tapestry does online orders ;o)


----------



## GuitarFXCanada (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Guys!
It's been almost a year since Bogner debuted these at NAMM and we finally got our hands on the demo versions of the new pedals yesterday. One word...... FANTASTIC! Pedals sound amazing on both the Paul and the Strat.
Pedals are now up our site and should be available 1st week in November. 
We are offering both pre-sale (guarantees your pedal) and wait list options. There are only 15,000 units worldwide on the initial release so we highly recommend that you pre-order OR at least add your name to the wait list. There is no obligation to purchase if you're on the wait list.... it just means you are notified when they arrive. 
Anyone wanting more details on the pedals feel free to contact us.

www.guitareffectscanada.com
The Candy Store for Guitarists


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I ran into Al, the owner of the Rock Shop here in Edmonton who are a Bogner dealer. Asked him if he was bringing them in...he was aware of them, but not the buzz around them, and hasn't made an order yet. I encouraged him get get them and let me know, I will update here if he does.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

Our Bogner shipment has arrived, one Red is already gone.


----------

